# Incorrect activation code after map update



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

A while back I bought a "lifetime FSC" code from somewhere online. I used this to update my maps to 2015-1 and everything was fine.
Yesterday I used the code again to update my maps to 2015-2.
Everything seemed fine and the maps updated, nav restarted and continued working until I got home.
Then I got into my car this morning and when I started it up, I saw the message "To start the navigation, please enter the activation code". This seemed a bit strange, but I gave it a go.
However every time I enter my "lifetime FSC" code, I am told it is incorrect.

Does anybody know what is going on here?
Why am I being asked for my code again?
Why doesn't it like the code any more, even though it was fine yesterday?
Is it expecting a different code?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## colinquack (Feb 3, 2015)

*New code*

OK I seem to have got around the problem (but I hope it doesn't return tomorrow) by using the steps in this post http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1098074

So I have generated a new FSC code for the specific map update.

For info, it is really quite easy and I would encourage others to try it too. Much better than sending money to random strangers on the internet to do it for you.


----------



## ionutmaruta (Sep 4, 2017)

I have the same issude in my F31 320d from April 2014.
I have EntryNav Business Navigation with Europe Route 2014-2 installed and I can't install the latest maps Europe Route 2017-2 because I don't have the activation code.
I try many bad codes for the new maps, but now I can't use the old maps because it ask for an activation code to start the navigation 

Tha nav has been damaged or what ? I can't use it anymore, but if I put the usb stick with the new maps, it ask to update or not. I can't update because I don't have the activation code for the new maps 

The rest of functions are ok. CD/RADIO. settings, are ok...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

ionutmaruta said:


> I have the same issude in my F31 320d from April 2014.
> I have EntryNav Business Navigation with Europe Route 2014-2 installed and I can't install the latest maps Europe Route 2017-2 because I don't have the activation code.
> I try many bad codes for the new maps, but now I can't use the old maps because it ask for an activation code to start the navigation
> 
> ...


Update to Europe ROUTE 2017-2. Problem solved.


----------

